# new 30-30



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

im looking for a good 30-30 for deer hunting any ideas :sniper:


----------



## Stella1 (Jun 20, 2011)

what kind of price range you looking at. I picked up a marlin 336 from wal-mart a year ago for $300+. Put a few hundred rnds thru it so far and no problems except it likes to shoot 170gr federals accurately at 400 yards with the buckhorn sites. :lol:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, accurate at 400yds! What are you considering to be "accurate"?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Stella1 said:


> what kind of price range you looking at. I picked up a marlin 336 from wal-mart a year ago for $300+. Put a few hundred rnds thru it so far and no problems except it likes to shoot 170gr federals accurately at 400 yards with the buckhorn sites. :lol:


Do you mean 40 yards and just a typo with that extra 0 on it. If you are shooting accurate groups at 4hundo with that gun you are pretty much the man. I would consider a 4" 5 shot group accurate and some pictures would be nice because if i told this to any one they would laugh me out of the room


----------



## Stella1 (Jun 20, 2011)

It's not a typo, but the target was a 12"x12" metal gong. 4out of 6 hits isn't bad considering the cartridge ballistics and such. It was more of seeing what is possible than anything else. Am I gonna get 1" groups, no, but it is fun to play around.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Gotcha, you were hitting at 400yds, not accurately, but hitting. I guess for that rifle and load it is probably as accurate as it gets! I like to try stuff like that with my .444 Marlin too, but I cheat and use a scope.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

with that rifle damn good shooting and with more explaination understood.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Why a 30-30? For the money you would spend on a 30-30 rifle in say a 94 winny or even a 336 marlin you could buy a much better caliber in a very good used rifle. I see Model 700 Remingtons in several calibers like 270's, 30-06, 308 ECT ECT. for $350 to $400 all the time. some have evenhad a scope on them.

 Al


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> Why a 30-30?  Al


Why indeed.
For me it was to spice up a doe draw after getting a buck permit last year and the two before that.  
So I dragged out an old Model 336 R.C. I picked up at Scheels about 18 + ago. It's a G,,, so made in 1950.
Except for shooting a couple boxes of factory through it initially and a yearly wipe down, it had been pretty much ignored.
Reloads of 150gr Hornady RN over 760 and 748 were about what could be expected,,, 2-2.75 inches at a 100.
But with 170gr FP over 3031 and 748,,,well I'm still in shock. :lol: 748 gave me almost a two shot one holer (lower right) before I blew the third.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

For my detractors out there, and I know there aren't many :lol: , who thought my last range session was a fluke,,,actually
I had my suspicions, just got back from a followup. Range conditions weren't as good,,,but then not bad either.
This is probably a more realistic view of what I can expect from the Ole Marlin and myself. Velocity was a little disappointing,,,
in the mid 1800's so will play around a bit with load,,,then do some offhand practice and should be good to go. 
Actually, I should have made the 10 shot group into two 3 shots and one 4 shot with a flier. :lol:


----------

